# DUBAI | Al Wasl Tower | 301m | 986ft | 64 fl | U/C



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Dubai Ruler launches three other landmark projects*










... Sheikh Mohammad then viewed the mega model of Al Wasl Tower, which will rise on the Sheikh Zayed Road. An important urban and tourist landmark in Dubai, the tower will look like an integrated vertical city in view of standards of modern tower architecture featuring the world’s tallest ceramic facade, in addition to vertical gardens and the light museum, the first of its kind in the region, to showcase the history, art and technologies ...

http://www.emirates247.com/news/gov...ights-residences-in-dubai-2015-02-18-1.581366

Renders show the fact that it will be taller than Al Hikma Tower which is 282m, making this one a supertall.














































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoIS-1YWEts

*Its site as of Yesterday:
*








Dragozov


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Pretty nice design!


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

320 - 330m, you heard it here first :lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

loving the trend for more modern projects for dubai, the skyline will become not onl more and more dense, but also they will be weaken the stress all the unique towers put into the skyline. love this for marina and downtown as well. :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice one, a good break from all those postmodernist towers going up recently.


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

For me, 310-335m.


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

I was already waiting for a skyscraper on this side of SZR, as it makes much sense. I mean, on the other side of the highway there is the downtown, plus it´s right next to a metro station. Good development that they start building here.


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

Why they build towers and towers an towers in Dubai?? I'm a big big fan, but sorry only building without the people who need this - that makes no sense...

:hm:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Stephan23 said:


> Why they build towers and towers an towers in Dubai?? I'm a big big fan, but sorry only building without the people who need this - that makes no sense...
> 
> :hm:


Ah if only I get a dollar for every time I read such a comment!! For the 100th time Dubai doesn't rely on the current number of population, which is more than 2.3 millions, but on the fact that its developments will attract more and more expats to the city whom actually make 83% of its population. Future forecasts predict the population to exceed 3.5 millions in 2020 :cheers:


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

> Dubai Ruler launches three other landmark projects


What are the other two?


----------



## Ibuprofen (Feb 28, 2015)

nice...i like it :cheers: it could be one of the best scrapers in dubai


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

RIP bowling alley


----------



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

droneriot said:


> What are the other two?


Dubai Gate:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801992

Za'abeel Park One:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=692528&page=2


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

SA BOY said:


> RIP bowling alley


You are 5 years too late :tongue3:



......speaking of which, did you ever played there?


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Did they start preping this plot? cz I see activity! I guess









duong.lamps2013


----------



## fussbalex (Feb 24, 2015)

oh yes i hope they start with the construction soon ! 

when i compare the tower with The Index tower at the model shown above im not sure it will be a supertall . or maybe only 300m ..


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ If you compare it with Hikma tower (282m) you notice this one is quite taller than the latter. So I guess it will be around 300-320m


----------



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

Latest render of Al Wasl Tower:


----------



## Icewave (Dec 28, 2012)

I have point here :

before building anther landmark & putting money in it 
just put it in the sleeping beauty " THE PEARL " 300 ×4 skyscrapers which has amazing common roof


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That's beautiful. But designs like those always seem to get cancelled.


----------



## Axel_F (Mar 9, 2008)

Not very much progress (two weeks ago):

Al Wasl Tower by me, on Flickr


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

They released a new tender for this tower and it specifies the tower as exactly *60 Floors* *300m* tall :cheers:



> Name :	Al Wasl Tower - Sheikh Zayed Road
> Description :	Construction of a 300-meter-tall high-rise tower comprising (60) floors.
> Territory :	Dubai
> Updated :	January 25, 2016
> ...


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me ... finished fencing it up with minor changes nothing major

DSC_0037 by Final Destiny, on Flickr


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Here u go a close up to the site board .. it is indeed more than 60F .. more like 63F

DSC_0151 by Final Destiny, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Really nice! This is what I want to see in Dubai


----------



## luukardinho (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice looking tower, I hope that this is a beginning to more towers at this side of Sheikh Zayed Road.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok the annoying Emaar twins are in the way but the plot has suddenly become very busy and the asphalt on it is gone!









Mikey Smith


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Brace yourselves ... A new supertall in Dubai will start rising soon 



srjbilt said:


> Mid may update!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

Icewave said:


> I have point here :
> 
> before building anther landmark & putting money in it
> just put it in the sleeping beauty " THE PEARL " 300 ×4 skyscrapers which has amazing common roof


i agree, one of the most exiting projects worldwide


----------



## racso380 (Aug 20, 2007)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Full swing 









Iain Gibson


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Rajesh Cherukutty


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Serious excavation ongoing here 










More on https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Not very clear but you can see them excavating revealing the piles of the tower footprint









Subin John


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## parknamwon (Oct 8, 2014)

One of the most beautiful towers in the world.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me ... ready to go UC


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

great!!! its gonna look amazing on that side of sheik zayed road!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


NK2 said:


> By me on 28-03-17:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IngMarco (May 10, 2010)

^^ That is some serious pilling and the render looks great, I just hope those balconies don't look that off when the tower is finished.


----------



## M . GUMADAM village. (Apr 1, 2017)

The Tower looks great.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


Gabriel900 said:


> very active site .. today by me


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-03-05 by Gabriel900


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me .. 5 cranes on site


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)

super good tower


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

workin on the last basement floor .. this will start going up soon .. today by me


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Towards the bottom left of the pic, the core structure is clearly visible









image source: https://www.instagram.com/p/BibEB01nHkD/


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri (Oct 22, 2013)

Recent photos.






















































*SOURCE* http://www.constructionweekonline.com/pics-49511-in-pictures-wasl-tower-dubai/


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Amazing project! What are the 2 cores in the back?


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

Unfortunately, a massive car parking complex, which is an SZR trademark


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah I looked it up in the renders too, was odd to see cores for a parking garage, but there you go.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

this afternoon by me


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

photo source https://www.instagram.com/p/Bkc7ibahT1T/?taken-by=who.sane


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Maybe it's common and I just never noticed, but that's the first time I see cores for a parking garage.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

yesterday by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me .. from parking side


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me .. working on first floor


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

more updates by Philip Marlowe



















From https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6442609167013380096


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

latest render of this tower 









http://www.de-simone.com/projects/project/wasl-tower/


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## luukardinho (Dec 21, 2012)

I just want to interrupt your quindecuple (15) posts, to say thank you for your updates!


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

2 days ago by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

2 days ago by me


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself today:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

We can now start seeing the wavy pattern .. today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

It is curving .. today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

taken by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

A view days ago by brainsound


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


Scion said:


> From this angle from At The Top Burj Khalifa, the top of Wasl Tower is about to sprout pass Sky Views, which means we are about to have near daily updates for this tower from instagram! :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-15 by DubaiDunk


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## INFERNAL ELF (Aug 2, 2011)

Progressing quite well Thats some amazing twisted floorplan. I really hope they stick to an exspensive facade will Look amazing if they do.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 06 by A7R


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ What is that big thing in the back? :dunno:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## samir316 (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by yours truly!


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by moi! one of the most complicated towers and most artistic towers coming up in Dubai.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me .. from the other angle


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

From the UAE forum . . .


Ahmedn97 said:


> Taken by me on 17-01-2020


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

A Chicagoan said:


> Height increased to 305 meters? Used to be 302 if I remember correctly.


What is the source for 302m? why change it?


----------



## Vito Corleone (May 31, 2007)

Gabriel900 said:


> What is the source for 302m? why change it?
> 
> View attachment 504718





Gabriel900 said:


> What is the source for 302m? why change it?
> 
> View attachment 504718


----------



## Vito Corleone (May 31, 2007)

Source for 302 m. height taken from section drawing. I am assuming that 305 m. figure was measured from sea level.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

An hour ago by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

This morning


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Wait why is it on hold????


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Hmm, somehow I didn't realize that I haven't seen this thread in 5 months...


----------



## Killuminari (Sep 8, 2017)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Wait why is it on hold????


Something about the contractor, Arabtec, which went bankrupt.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Killuminari said:


> Something about the contractor, Arabtec, which went bankrupt.


I really hope this resumes construction soon. It’s a pretty tower


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

This is not really on hold .. they are Tendering for a new contractor as I am typing these words, as in the current contractor went bankrupt


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Gabriel900 said:


> This is not really on hold .. they are Tendering for a new contractor as I am typing these words, as in the current contractor went bankrupt


Yeah, its different when the builder goes bankrupt and not the developer lol. Hopefully this will resume quickly!


----------



## Killuminari (Sep 8, 2017)

Why this tower is in the Proposed Supertalls thread?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Killuminari said:


> Why this tower is in the Proposed Supertalls thread?


Because it is on hold.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ecopolisia said:


> What's the name and location of that unexpectedly shown and probably kinda unknown standalone skyscraper in the far distant of the background in that last image?Anybody knows that for sure?Just curiously asking here?🙄🤔🤷👍



^^ I think you are talking about Anwa Tower


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today


----------



## sgollis (Apr 3, 2013)

That cladding is definitely a change from what was taken off. It will be interesting to see what it looks like as it covers larger areas.


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh this looks extremely unique and cool!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Indeed, from what I can see, the new cladding seems a definite improvement.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Yeah,indeed,almost at the same level of super beauty(amongst building claddings)of the Steinway tower overall(from detail to detail) side-facade-cladding/sections yeah.Waow,so lovely 👌👍🌈💎🙃😉


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

I know it isn't 100% accurate, but here's my Sketchup model of the Al Wasl Tower!













Al Wasl Tower | 3D Warehouse


Al Wasl Tower is a 300.6 m / 986 ft tall skyscraper under construction in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. The 64 floor tower began construction in 2016 and upon its completion in 2023, will become the world's tallest "ceramic" tower




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

any update？


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

I only find this pic……
by 独行特立的运漂亮


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

May 28 by Notable members hold？


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

sent to me by a friend


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Burj Khalifa fan said:


> Today. They have started to install the decorative pieces
> 
> View attachment 3853957


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Wasl Tower


Guide to Wasl Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Wasl Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Taken by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Bunch of pics taken by me from different angles!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 19 by Ahmed Mamdouh


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Do it basically only grew by three floors since February?


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

last day in 2022 by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------

